# Are these boards turning into Cheshire Life or what?



## chio (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## soulman (Mar 13, 2007)

eh?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.cheshirelife.co.uk/

Exactly like U75 but a bit less swearing.


----------



## northernhord (Mar 13, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

>



hehehe


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2007)

What the fuck you on about now chio?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 13, 2007)

Cheshire Life website said:
			
		

> I have been researching the ‘Roll of Honour of the Freemen of Chester’ for the last two years, and am appealing for photographs and information from surviving relatives, to be included in a Book of Remembrance in the Guildhall.
> 
> I have the full authority of the Guilds Council for this project, and hope to be able to produce the final list for the honours board some time next year.



You must admit - the man has a point.


----------



## chio (Mar 14, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> What the fuck you on about now chio?



What are you doing in the Northern forum? Popped in to have a go at me?

It was meant to be a rubbish derivative joke thread (cf. Nuts/Zoo), but don't let that stop you having a pop! Fancy a pint of, erm, bitter?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes I came in here especially to have a go at you.  

I didn't understand the thread title or content.

It's hardly having a pop.


----------

